# Legit Story



## kristie

I was just wondering who in "the DNR" he had been talking to? I'm curious. I just asked a question.


----------



## old school

to me, everyones deal over cougars is way out of wack. I believe they are here, why couldn't they be. Just one of the subjects that get people going I guess. They are a part of the outdoors just like any other animal. They can travel like any other im sure more odd things have happened than a pair or more of cougars showing up in Michigan


----------



## boehr

Spartan88 said:


> I was disappointed when my Army platoon sergeant told me that Santa doesnt exist, I was at the tender young age of 24 and it bothered me for weeks.
> 
> Joking aside, there may or may not be wild cat here. But until one gets killed and dumped on the DNR's lap there will always be a cloud of doubt and rampant urban legends.


If it's killed how do you detirmine it was wild?

He talked to the uncle of the brother of the mother-in-law of the sister's girl friend's boy friend's father.:lol:


----------



## Doubtndude

To make this complete I am waiting for the "And one time at Deer Camp" story .
We have had the: 
1. "Escape pet theroy" :sad:
2. "The Government plant theroy" :SHOCKED:
3. "Escapee from a Zoo theroy" 
How about Shape shifters next I really believe the only way is going to be trapped filmed road kill just like the Bigfoot theroy's as humans we need to see it to believe it I guess :help: the reported sightings need to make paper trails and as they say proof is in the pudding or paw prints & photo's


----------



## GhettoSportsman

I tried to post a link to this a few days ago but apparently I'm not allowed yet.

Here's the story from WLUC TV news. There's also a pic from the trail cam. Just Google "cougar trail cam in michigan" and you'll find the link.



The camera was placed at a deer plot in Bruce Township located in Chippewa County.
Thursday, October 22, 2009 at 11:24 a.m.

CHIPPEWA COUNTY -- An image of a mountain lion has been recorded on an Upper Peninsula game camera.
We received an email with the photo attached that had been forwarded several times before it reached our inboxes.
After tracking down the owner, we learned that it was taken in the U.P. on October 10.
According to the owner of the camera, it was placed at a deer plot in Bruce Township located in Chippewa County. They say that it was located in dense forest near a Christmas tree plantation. The camera was set to capture images five minutes apart after detecting movement. 
This is the first time they have seen evidence of a cougar, even though the camera had been located in that location for a long period of time.
The owner said their initial reaction was shock and surprise, followed by a little fear.
We've talked to the DNR and they are in the process of further verifying the validity of this photo.


----------



## Terry Williams

I'm being followed by a moon shadow


----------



## kristie

GhettoSportsman said:


> I tried to post a link to this a few days ago but apparently I'm not allowed yet.
> 
> Here's the story from WLUC TV news. There's also a pic from the trail cam. Just Google "cougar trail cam in michigan" and you'll find the link.
> 
> 
> 
> The camera was placed at a deer plot in Bruce Township located in Chippewa County.
> Thursday, October 22, 2009 at 11:24 a.m.
> 
> CHIPPEWA COUNTY -- An image of a mountain lion has been recorded on an Upper Peninsula game camera.
> We received an email with the photo attached that had been forwarded several times before it reached our inboxes.
> After tracking down the owner, we learned that it was taken in the U.P. on October 10.
> According to the owner of the camera, it was placed at a deer plot in Bruce Township located in Chippewa County. They say that it was located in dense forest near a Christmas tree plantation. The camera was set to capture images five minutes apart after detecting movement.
> This is the first time they have seen evidence of a cougar, even though the camera had been located in that location for a long period of time.
> The owner said their initial reaction was shock and surprise, followed by a little fear.
> We've talked to the DNR and they are in the process of further verifying the validity of this photo.


Is this your friends story Oldschool???


----------



## Hardwoods89

Seems like more and more of these cat sightings are starting to pop up, interested to see what the DNR's next move is concerning these animals.


----------



## boone nc

I live in NW lower pen and my neighbor who has lived in MI all his l life and hunted most of them saw one across the road in a tall grass field a couple of years back. He has no doubt what it was as he and his wife watched it meandering across a field. He said it was around 3' tall, long body brown in color with a long swooping tail. That same year just down the road a good friends wife saw one run across the road in front of her. She freaked out and called her husband to ask what it was. Another neighbor found a couple of dead deer half buried on a bank by his deer blind. All this being said and from talking to more than a couple of people who have seen stuff of this nature in the area I have no doubts there here. Its just a matter of time and someone will shoot one. 

I dont know whether this is true but I was told that the DNR will deny there here because they will have to deal with it if they admit there here. I have also been told that the DNR at one time planted them here under secrecy??? This is just heresay I am passing on. 

It will only be legitimate when a someone kills one and drops it on the DNR doorstep. I am interested to see what will happen then.


----------



## ryan-b

what i dont understand is with a mt lion you are dealing with a large animal and there a alot of people out in the woods specially this time of yr. so why no conclusive photos( not in the dark),no pics of kills, nothing any good daylight photos are obviously house cats. we have one wolverine in the lower penninsula of the state and people managed to find it! bear dogs would have treed one by now.


----------



## solohunter

kristie said:


> I was just wondering who in "the DNR" he had been talking to? I'm curious. I just asked a question.


Sorry I didnt hear the question,, Black helocopter hovering above the house,,,, :shhh::shhh::shhh::shhh:


----------



## jr28schalm

Well when they closed the 211 the cougars have no where else to go but back in the woods. lol


----------



## Spartan88

boehr said:


> If it's killed how do you detirmine it was wild?


Well, they could attempt to link the dna to known wild specimens in neighboring states. Yer slippin' in retirement officer.


----------



## boehr

Spartan88 said:


> Well, they could attempt to link the dna to known wild specimens in neighboring states. Yer slippin' in retirement officer.


How would that prove it wasn't taken in when it was young in the other state and became a pet? Pets have to come from somewhere. Besides, you can never find a post by me to say it is impossible but you have to positively find one first, treed, darted and properly investigated would be a good start:evil: Much better than saying I seen a wild one, got a picture but NO you can't come on my property to investigate.


----------



## Spartan88

boehr said:


> How would that prove it wasn't taken in when it was young in the other state and became a pet? Pets have to come from somewhere. Besides, you can never find a post by me to say it is impossible but you have to positively find one first, treed, darted and properly investigated would be a good start:evil: Much better than saying I seen a wild one, got a picture but NO you can't come on my property to investigate.


 
Another scenario is Aunt Mildred hits one on the highway and gets her 15 minutes of fame, or someone shoots one and the authorities catch wind of it. Sure there wont be 100% proof it was always wild, but the press over it would be interesting.


----------



## Biggbear

kristie said:


> I was just wondering who in "the DNR" he had been talking to? I'm curious. I just asked a question.


It's a super secret Black Ops division of the DNR. They specialize in importing wolves, Cougars, and Bigfoot to control the deer herd. As we speak they have to remain super, super secret because their plan to release pigs into the wild to devour deer food sources has been found out, they're kind of on probation for that one. I know you work for the DNR, but you wouldn't know them if he told you, and if he did it would blow their cover, it would just be a big mess. Not to mention that if you found out their identities it could put your family in danger, he's doing you a favor by ignoring your question.


----------



## micooner

solohunter said:


> Sorry I didnt hear the question,, Black helocopter hovering above the house,,,, :shhh::shhh::shhh::shhh:


I thought the black helos were silent??


----------



## 6inchtrack

boehr said:


> If it's killed how do you detirmine it was wild?
> 
> 
> 
> Boehr
> They check hair samples from humans and look for chemical from years past.
> They could probably do the same thing from animals.
> A released cat would most likely show some effect from being once a captive cat. (Worm medicine, flee powder...)
> Something that wouldn't show up in a wild cat.
> 
> A person couldn't legaly shot one though, could they?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## solohunter

micooner said:


> I thought the black helos were silent??


 
Not when your trying to listen to the DNR talk,,, or ask questions,, keep an ear open at the next public meeting


----------



## boehr

6inchtrack said:


> boehr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's killed how do you detirmine it was wild?
> 
> 
> 
> Boehr
> They check hair samples from humans and look for chemical from years past.
> They could probably do the same thing from animals.
> A released cat would most likely show some effect from being once a captive cat. (Worm medicine, flee powder...)
> Something that wouldn't show up in a wild cat.
> 
> A person couldn't legaly shot one though, could they?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are sure they have that information on record and if a pet owner does all the protective pet stuff. That is some big assumtions. There likely will, some day, be a wild cougar found but as long as people will not come forward or allow investigations to find out, it will be later than sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## solohunter

boehr said:


> 6inchtrack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boehr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's killed how do you detirmine it was wild?
> 
> If you are sure they have that information on record and if a pet owner does all the protective pet stuff. That is some big assumtions. There likely will, some day, be a wild cougar found but as long as people will not come forward or allow investigations to find out, it will be later than sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol: I just quit laughing enough to post,,,,,, I can barely get my vet to enter the room with my rott, he,s a dog park ham and loves the mail lady, 100% friendly,,, I can only imagine trying to tell her my pet cougars safe to give shots too,,, sure check its teeth,, lift it tail and check the anal sacks, sure i,ll hold it while you look at its ears,, you want a stool sample,, well your on your own,, sorry,,,,,,:evilsmile:evilsmile
> also news flash but animals shed hair,, hair samples would only be good for about two months after the last shots,,,,,, its not like your pet gator that boehr has out in the canal out back,,,,, do gators shed?? ok enough,,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6inchtrack

solohunter said:


> boehr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6inchtrack said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol: I just quit laughing enough to post,,,,,, I can barely get my vet to enter the room with my rott, he,s a dog park ham and loves the mail lady, 100% friendly,,, I can only imagine trying to tell her my pet cougars safe to give shots too,,, sure check its teeth,, lift it tail and check the anal sacks, sure i,ll hold it while you look at its ears,, you want a stool sample,, well your on your own,, sorry,,,,,,:evilsmile:evilsmile
> also news flash but animals shed hair,, hair samples would only be good for about two months after the last shots,,,,,, its not like your pet gator that boehr has out in the canal out back,,,,, do gators shed?? ok enough,,
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I didn't say pet cat, I said captive.
> Second, how does hair grow from animals that shed? From the follicles, right? Or do they shed the follicles also?
> I do not know if that could be a viable means of testing. Do you?
> You would think that if anything human related (flee medicine, worm medicine...) was detected, you could rule out wild.
> I give my dogs worm medicine mixed in their food.
> Maybe somebody could chime in here that might actually know an answer.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6inchtrack

A person couldn't legaly shot one though, could they?



.


----------



## solohunter

6inchtrack said:


> A person couldn't legaly shot one though, could they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Without pullnig out the hunting handbook I can tell you they are federally protected species, and would be illegal to shoot if you saw one, 


pet<-->captive = same thing,, I can only imagine the fun of giving a truley WILD feral big Cat shots and flea powder, I have seen small house cats tear up people when they get mad,


----------



## britches

GhettoSportsman said:


> I tried to post a link to this a few days ago but apparently I'm not allowed yet.
> 
> Here's the story from WLUC TV news. There's also a pic from the trail cam. Just Google "cougar trail cam in michigan" and you'll find the link.
> 
> 
> 
> The camera was placed at a deer plot in Bruce Township located in Chippewa County.
> Thursday, October 22, 2009 at 11:24 a.m.
> 
> CHIPPEWA COUNTY -- An image of a mountain lion has been recorded on an Upper Peninsula game camera.
> We received an email with the photo attached that had been forwarded several times before it reached our inboxes.
> After tracking down the owner, we learned that it was taken in the U.P. on October 10.
> According to the owner of the camera, it was placed at a deer plot in Bruce Township located in Chippewa County. They say that it was located in dense forest near a Christmas tree plantation. The camera was set to capture images five minutes apart after detecting movement.
> This is the first time they have seen evidence of a cougar, even though the camera had been located in that location for a long period of time.
> The owner said their initial reaction was shock and surprise, followed by a little fear.
> We've talked to the DNR and they are in the process of further verifying the validity of this photo.


----------



## billybuster

As many stories as I keep hearing, I can't believe they are made up. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## old school

Biggbear said:


> It's a super secret Black Ops division of the DNR. They specialize in importing wolves, Cougars, and Bigfoot to control the deer herd. As we speak they have to remain super, super secret because their plan to release pigs into the wild to devour deer food sources has been found out, they're kind of on probation for that one. I know you work for the DNR, but you wouldn't know them if he told you, and if he did it would blow their cover, it would just be a big mess. Not to mention that if you found out their identities it could put your family in danger, he's doing you a favor by ignoring your question.


yeah bigbear that's it, nailed it right on the head Ever think it might just be the right thing to do out of respect to not say someones name in a public forum that might not want it to be.


----------



## old school

kristie said:


> Is this your friends story Oldschool???


After seeing how people react about this whole thread, I know better to next time walk away from it I don't know all the details, never claimed to. He seemed to have some pretty good insight on it through conversation, how exactly I didn't ask. I wasn't that curious about it really, I just assume no big deal I figure they are here. With the way it was brought up, there was no reason for him to compile some outrageous story about Cougars Good luck all with your hot topic!


----------



## kristie

See other threads, we have verification. Cool.


----------



## Biggbear

old school said:


> yeah bigbear that's it, nailed it right on the head Ever think it might just be the right thing to do out of respect to not say someones name in a public forum that might not want it to be.


Hey, you got me. It's far more appropriate to paint the DNR as with holding information, based on some ridiculous information you got from a "friend." And then when called out on that information by one of the very people you're tarnishing, refuse to answer their questions on where you got your info. Kristie didn't ask the name of your "friend" she asked who they talked to in the DNR. If you're going to attempt to tarnish the reputation of these people at least try and keep up.


----------



## old school

Biggbear said:


> Hey, you got me. It's far more appropriate to paint the DNR as with holding information, based on some ridiculous information you got from a "friend." And then when called out on that information by one of the very people you're tarnishing, refuse to answer their questions on where you got your info. Kristie didn't ask the name of your "friend" she asked who they talked to in the DNR. If you're going to attempt to tarnish the reputation of these people at least try and keep up.


*Never once did I attempt to tarnish the DNR. *Its people like you that take things out of context that do things like that. I didn't know who he talked to, what do you want me to do make up a story Yeah I was painting the DNR Seriously you have nothing better to do than paint me to be a bad guy??


----------



## wally-eye

SEE POST #1.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2918582#post2918582


----------



## micooner

If one of my coonhounds tree one its coming out DEAD LOL,, I don't know what all this fuss is about... there is probably a few running around...My longtime running partner had a female african lion as a pet back in the eighties,,in Milan township until a neighbor complained and he had to get rid of her and she was about 250 lbs,,,another ol boy had a blackbear, These animals were not that hard to come by,,now they are due to stiffer regs. Used to be an exotic animal auction once a year in lake odessa. I do not find it hard to believe there are lions running loose in michigan


----------



## Swamp Monster

In this argument, the UP and the LP are completely different states really. All these hundreds and hundreds of sightings in the LP and not a shred of proof exists. Makes one wonder.....


----------



## solohunter

Swamp Monster said:


> In this argument, the UP and the LP are completely different states really. All these hundreds and hundreds of sightings in the LP and not a shred of proof exists. Makes one wonder.....


 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Nov. 4, 2009

Contact: Kristie Sitar, 906-293-5131, Debbie Munson Badini,
906-226-1352 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014


DNR Verifies Cougar Tracks, Confirms Location of Trail Camera Photo in
Eastern Upper Peninsula

The Department of Natural Resources today announced it has verified two
sets of cougar tracks and confirmed the location of a cougar photo in
the eastern Upper Peninsula. The tracks were discovered in the DeTour
and Gulliver areas, while the photo was taken near Bruce Township.

On Oct. 26, DNR Wildlife Biologist Dave Jentoft received a call late in
the day at the Shingleton Field Office reporting tracks that looked like
cougar prints near DeTour. The caller was instructed to cover the tracks
to protect them from the elements, and Jentoft was able to respond the
next day to take photographs, measure the tracks and conduct a field
investigation. The information Jentoft collected was shared with the
DNR's trained cougar team, and the consensus was reached that the tracks
appear to have been made by a cougar.

On Nov. 2, DNR Wildlife Biologist Terry Minzey was contacted by a
private landowner near Gulliver who reported finding large tracks that
he thought may be from a cougar. DNR biologists Kristie Sitar and Kevin
Swanson investigated the site with Minzey, taking measurements, photos
and plaster casts of the tracks. In conjunction with the DNR's
specially-trained cougar team, it was determined that the tracks are
from a cougar.

"These are the first confirmed cougar tracks in the eastern Upper
Peninsula, and we appreciate the cooperation of the callers who reported
the tracks and worked to keep them covered until we could respond to the
scene," said Sitar, who is a member of the DNRâs cougar team. "Other
landowners who believe they have evidence of a cougar on their property,
such as tracks or a kill site, are encouraged to contact their local DNR
field office as soon as possible, which allows staff to investigate
before the evidence is compromised. Without good evidence, like what we
had in these two cases, verification becomes increasingly difficult."

The cougar photograph, taken by a trail camera on private property near
Bruce Township in mid-October, has been under investigation by wildlife
staff since Oct. 22. The photo shows a cougar at night walking through a
food plot. Though there was no doubt the photo depicted a cougar, the
location where the photo was taken was not accessible to DNR staff for
on-site inspection until Nov. 2. At that time, a field investigation by
Jentoft and DNR Wildlife Technician Tim Maples made it possible to
verify the location by comparing camera angles and vegetation markers at
the site, allowing wildlife officials to confirm the photo was taken at
that spot.

Cougars, also known as mountain lions, originally were native to
Michigan but were thought to have been extirpated around the turn of the
last century. The last known wild cougar taken in Michigan was killed
near Newberry in 1906. However, sightings are regularly reported and
although verification is often difficult, the DNR was able to verify
several sets of cougar tracks in Marquette and Delta counties in 2008.

Established cougar populations are found as close to Michigan as North
and South Dakota, and transient cougars dispersing from these areas have
been known to travel hundreds of miles in search of new territory.
Characteristic evidence of cougars include tracks, which are about three
inches long by three and a half inches wide and typically show no claw
marks, or suspicious kill sites, such as deer carcasses that are largely
intact and have been buried with sticks and debris.

Reports of cougar tracks and other evidence should be made to a local
DNR office or by calling the department's 24-hour Report All Poaching
line at 800-292-7800. If a citizen comes into contact with a cougar, the
following behavior is recommended:

- Stop, stand tall, pick up small children and do not run. A cougar's
instinct is to chase.

- Do not approach the animal.

- Try to appear larger than the cougar. Never take your eyes off the
animal or turn your back. Do not crouch down or try to hide.

- If the animal displays aggressive behavior, shout, wave your arms and
throw rocks. The idea is to convince the cougar that you are not prey,
but a potential danger.

- If a cougar attacks, fight back aggressively and try to stay on your
feet. Do not play dead. Cougars have been driven away by people who have
fought back.

Cougars are classified as an endangered species in Michigan. It is
unlawful to kill, harass or otherwise harm a cougar except in the
immediate defense of human life. For more information about the recent
cougar tracks and photo, call Sitar at 906-293-5131. To learn more about
cougars and how to identify their tracks, go online to
www.michigan.gov/dnr and click on Wildlife and Habitat.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management,
accessible use and enjoyment of the Stateâs natural resources for
current and future generations.


----------



## ryan-b

solohunter said:


> Without pullnig out the hunting handbook I can tell you they are federally protected species, and would be illegal to shoot if you saw one,
> 
> 
> pet<-->captive = same thing,, I can only imagine the fun of giving a truley WILD feral big Cat shots and flea powder, I have seen small house cats tear up people when they get mad,


 they are protected in MI. they are not federaly protected. if that were the case u couldnt hunt them out west.


----------

